

Carrot2 Clustering Engine - dualogy
http://search.carrot2.org/stable/search

======
YuriNiyazov
I did extensive research on this thing when I was doing my last start-up. It's
a clustering engine, but it is limited in that it is specifically tuned to
cluster search results. For example, it returns poor clustering results if you
input a set of long text documents; it works much better when its input
consists of a query string and a set of titles and short snippets.

~~~
nicsl0s
where can I find publications, how this thing is doing the term selection for
the topic description?

~~~
YuriNiyazov
All of the publications related to the project are locate at

<http://project.carrot2.org/publications.html#ieee-lingo>

but I am no longer sure what the exact publication that would answer that
question is

------
anigbrowl
Am I the only person that thinks the visualization is the smart part (and
wonders why it's not the front page)?

~~~
diN0bot
both are smart. i definitely agree that this is the first search visualization
that looked like more than eye candy. i mean, it is fun to use, but it also
seems to be useful.

i love the tabs, too. news v web v images etc.

------
mahmud
Nothing to do with "Clustering"; it's a multi search-engine result filter,
albeit a fancy one.

~~~
fizx
How do you think they generate the left side bar?

Maybe this page is more useful to you: <http://project.carrot2.org/>

------
aliem
grrr damn web designers .... I need to READ not to watch nice shadows
everywhere!

... aw a Cmd+ resolve this, but the whole design do to hell nicely :)

~~~
diN0bot
huh? i was unable to parse anything after "grrr damn web designers."

------
qeorge
This is really cool. One of the most useful search engines I've seen in a long
time, not to mention open source.

------
diN0bot
impressive user iteraction, and fake queries seem to return good results. i'll
use the engine throughout the day and see if the results are good 'nuff.

